
Programming Best Practices to Name Variables, Methods, and Classes - javinpaul
http://javarevisited.blogspot.com/2014/10/10-java-best-practices-to-name-variables-methods-classes-packages.html
======
metaobject
I wouldn't call myself proficient in Java, but I understand the basics. I'm a
C and C++ programmer at heart, so the few times that I had to write new Java
code back in the day I always would prefer snake_case class names and
snake_case variable names. Although I'm sure it irked the Java guy we had
working for us, at least it was very easy to determine who wrote a particular
block of code.

